# PE review course



## sc57 (Jan 4, 2011)

I failed. Retaking exam in April, 11.

Anybody knows, how good School of PE is ??

Any other On-line course.


----------



## tomp (Jan 4, 2011)

I did the ppi2pass Passing Zone thing for Civil PE and I thought it was pretty helpful. Although, I haven't got my results yet, I walked out of there thinking it was pretty much a sure bet. Really the best part of the thing was the structure/schedule of the class. It makes you focus on the important topics and maintain a study schedule to keep up. Plus, it was pretty cheap, like $300 for the class and another $300 for the books. The CERM was one only a few books I actually used during the exam.

Good Luck


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2011)

sc57 said:


> I failed. Retaking exam in April, 11.Anybody knows, how good School of PE is ??
> 
> Any other On-line course.


Have a look at this thread for discussions regarding online review courses other than School of PE.


----------



## sc57 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## thewalt33 (Jan 11, 2011)

Question for those who took the Test Master's course: Were the examples that they worked out straight from the Camara practice problems, or was there more to it? I'm on a search for sample problems, and am curious if it is worth paying for those sample questions. I've read on other forums that they are more in depth than NCEES questions.

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## cableguy (Jan 11, 2011)

I took the Testmasters Electrical Power course in Houston. I have the book right over there (points at bookshelf).

There are a lot of problems in the Testmasters book. A lot of them are eerily similar to the NCEES sample exam. A lot of them are short quick problems. But, there are a lot of grind-through-it problems as well. Stuff that I did not see on the actual exam. I thought the exam problems were significantly easier than a lot of the problems I worked in preparation (and I worked all the Testmasters questions a couple of times, the Camara sample exam, the Camara problem book, the NCEES sample exam a bunch of times, PPI Passing Zone and its questions, and the klunky Kaplan sample exam until I couldn't stand it any more). I also have the Chelapati book, and while it was good, I didn't work many of its problems because they were very long and drawn out (and not of the 'style' of the exam). Testmasters also did a good job covering NEC, which was one of my weak areas (I'm a design &amp; protection engineer for an electric utility - I live &amp; breathe electric power systems, but NEC is foreign to me).

I do think the Testmasters preparation was good, the material was good, but the real benefit was the classroom setting. Lots of discussion, plenty of opportunity to ask "why?".

Testmasters course was expensive, I paid for it out of my own pocket. Was it worth it? Yes. I passed. I'm done, and I do feel like I learned some things. That was the goal. I have talked to 1 guy from my Testmasters class that did not pass. But everyone else I talked to from the class - did.


----------



## thewalt33 (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you know if Testmasters sells their questions? I was interested in taking their course until I realized I'd have to go to Houston to take it (quite a commute from the east coast of Florida). I've taken the GA Tech online course which was great save a few subjects. The budget is a little tighter now, so I'm looking to libraries for books, but am willing to spend some on sample questions specifically geared toward the Power PE.


----------



## patelpe (Jan 11, 2011)

cableguy said:


> I took the Testmasters Electrical Power course in Houston. I have the book right over there (points at bookshelf).
> There are a lot of problems in the Testmasters book. A lot of them are eerily similar to the NCEES sample exam. A lot of them are short quick problems. But, there are a lot of grind-through-it problems as well. Stuff that I did not see on the actual exam. I thought the exam problems were significantly easier than a lot of the problems I worked in preparation (and I worked all the Testmasters questions a couple of times, the Camara sample exam, the Camara problem book, the NCEES sample exam a bunch of times, PPI Passing Zone and its questions, and the klunky Kaplan sample exam until I couldn't stand it any more). I also have the Chelapati book, and while it was good, I didn't work many of its problems because they were very long and drawn out (and not of the 'style' of the exam). Testmasters also did a good job covering NEC, which was one of my weak areas (I'm a design &amp; protection engineer for an electric utility - I live &amp; breathe electric power systems, but NEC is foreign to me).
> 
> I do think the Testmasters preparation was good, the material was good, but the real benefit was the classroom setting. Lots of discussion, plenty of opportunity to ask "why?".
> ...


Hey Cableguy,

Congratulation!!! Can you email at [email protected] to discuss more.

Thanks. BP


----------



## ASimEE (Jan 11, 2011)

thewalt33 said:


> Do you know if Testmasters sells their questions? I was interested in taking their course until I realized I'd have to go to Houston to take it (quite a commute from the east coast of Florida). I've taken the GA Tech online course which was great save a few subjects. The budget is a little tighter now, so I'm looking to libraries for books, but am willing to spend some on sample questions specifically geared toward the Power PE.


I told a few other people I would look into this for them when I get home (working in the field during the week). I'll try and post what I find out next week.

Cableguy - Are you the other Aggie that was sitting in the back row with me at Test Masters?


----------



## cableguy (Jan 11, 2011)

ASimEE said:


> Cableguy - Are you the other Aggie that was sitting in the back row with me at Test Masters?


Yup, that was me.


----------



## patelpe (Jan 12, 2011)

cableguy said:


> ASimEE said:
> 
> 
> > Cableguy - Are you the other Aggie that was sitting in the back row with me at Test Masters?
> ...



There is no Power revise course by test master in NJ-NY and travel to Texas is not easy from east coast to attend review course. Is anyone would like to sell the Testmaster Electrical Power material? if any, please email [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## thewalt33 (Jan 19, 2011)

ASimEE said:


> thewalt33 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if Testmasters sells their questions? I was interested in taking their course until I realized I'd have to go to Houston to take it (quite a commute from the east coast of Florida). I've taken the GA Tech online course which was great save a few subjects. The budget is a little tighter now, so I'm looking to libraries for books, but am willing to spend some on sample questions specifically geared toward the Power PE.
> ...


FYI for anyone interested. I called Testmasters and they do not sell any material. So, if anyone happens to have some extra problems or examples they want to throw my way...


----------

